
iPhone: The Microformat Killer App? - bootload
http://www.nickpeters.net/2007/01/09/iphone-the-microformat-killer-app/
======
eli
I doubt that microformats will be implemented in any meaningful way out of the
box, and Apple has been somewhat hostile towards would-be third party iPhone
developers, so I wouldn't hole out much hope.

Also, as cool as a mobile version of Safari is (and it is cool), but it's not
quite as revolutionary as soom people seem to think. Opera Mobile/Mini and the
S60 browser both do a solid job of rendering regular XHTML web pages for many
months, yet there hasn't exactly been an explosion in Mobile Web 2.0 content
(or microcontent).

